# Michigan - ex80 with wings



## Hugh D (Nov 15, 2009)

For sale: Snowdogg ex80 with wings. This is on a 2005 Chevy.. Used 3 years to do my driveway and a gravel Lot. located in Northern Michigan, Houghton lake Area.
$2500.00

email


----------

